# HELP. In severe pain and docs don't believe me



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi. I haven't been on here in a while.- Just been suffering alone in silence. Quick history of me - ibs-c since 15 now 36. I was able to get along just fine until my 2nd child was born in 2002. Since then I have suffered with horrible female issues and even though the doctors don't agree, made my ibs even worse. In early 2006 after going almost a year with no period I had an ultrasound and a dnc. Diagnosis was cysts on right ovary and adenomyosis in the uterus. In Sept of 2006 I had my uterus removed. Almost immediately my right ovary started causing me all kinds of problems, getting cysts every other month and severe pain every month during ovulation. Somewhere in the mix my appendix decided not to cooperate anymore either so in March on this year I had both my right ovary and appendix removed. I have had 2 post op infections since March and have pretty much been miserable - when not at work I am at home in bed. Starting last Sunday I developed SEVERE back pain and after 8 days I went to the doctor to be checked for kidney infection (friends and family said that's what it probably was). No infection so I got sent for an internal ultrasound where they found 2 cysts on my remaining ovary. My obgyn was so nasty to me and said the cysts can't be whats causing my pain thats it's probably just my bowels and that was the end of it. I spent most of the day yesterday in tears. He actually told my family doctor that he thought I was just looking to have another surgery! I was just looking for some answers for my pain. I DO NOT run to the doctor every time I have an ache or pain. If I did I would be there everyday. My husband usually begs me to go to the doctor because I assume it's my ibs and just wait for it to go away. This time I know it is not my ibs. I have been going to this obgyn doctor since 1999. He has always been a very nice and understanding doctor. Our kids are in the same class at school and on the same soccer team and I just cannot believe that he would think that I was making this up or just out to have surgery. I never want to have another surgery again. I had 3 in one year and that was enough for a lifetime. I guess I really don't even have a question, just needed to vent to people that would understand. thanks for listening (or reading!) Hope you all are having a better time then I am right nowMindy


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

{{{ Mindy }}}So sorry about your situation. I was thinking... Is it possible that you see another obgyn? I mean, it's not unusual to seek a second opion -- maybe another dr will hear you better...Cherrie


----------



## gilly07 (May 15, 2007)

Hi I think its time to go to another doctor too.Sometimes you go to the same one for too long and they assume too much about you.I can imagine how angry that would make you feel.Start afresh with a woman doctor is my opinion! Gilly


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I decided to go see the doctor that took out my appendix. He is also the doc that diagnosed my ibs eons ago. He walked in the room and I said "If you tell me all of this pain in just my IBS is swear I will throw myself under a bus!!" After I told him what has been going on he examined me and said he does not think it is all ibs. I am having a few tests done and then going back to see him tomorrow. I do agree that I need to find a new obgyn. Just don't understand how he can go from being a great doctor to a horses you know what. Thanks. Mindy


----------

